# I think it's flowering



## natize (May 29, 2017)

Ok guys the strain is big bud xxl and a few days ago I noticed a lot of pre flowers on my plant I think she is flowering.but I just don't understand how this could happen all my plants went outside at the same time last month 4/18 and only this one plant is showing signs.i live in central cali.we get 14.5 hours of sun light all plants are in same location and get same amount of light.theyve been fed 2 times so far. I feed fox farms grow big and big bloom as the schedule calls for but I'm stumped as to why this is happening to only one of my plants.3 are clones and the big bud xxl that looks like it's flowering is from seed.any help will be appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmca (May 30, 2017)

She is flowering. Well she's just starting to flower.

Why? She must be an auto.

Who is the breeder of the seed?  I see a lot of strains with xxl in their name are auto flowering. 

I'd be pleasantly surprised. You should have bud to smoke in a couple months!


----------



## natize (May 30, 2017)

So should I start hitting her with bloom nutes as well as open sesame

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2017)

No 2 plants are going to grow exactly the same, even clones from the same mother.  Some strains will show preflowers or start flowering with that much (little) light.  Big Bud XXL is indica and as such will generally show preflowers before sativa strains.  Remember that when you put these out, you probably had 13 hours or less of sunlight.  I pulled a male the other day that went into flowering and I have 15 hours and 15 minutes of sunlight right now.  This does not mean that it is an auto.  

As we still have 3 weeks where the days are going to get longer, I believe that you will see this plant reveg before it really kicks into flowering mode, usually sometime in late July.  Be prepared, this can be ugly.  This is one of the problems with putting the plants out really early in the season--they can start to flower and then go back into veg.  I would stay on the veg nutes.


----------



## natize (May 30, 2017)

If lighting was an issue wouldn't it have went into flower a long time ago when it matured and started to show the pistils indicating it's a female plant.those pistils showed around the end of april

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmca (May 30, 2017)

I read here that big bud xxl is known to be "early flowering" so it's in its genes.

http://www.ministryofcannabis.com/feminized-cannabis-seeds/big-bud-xxl-feminized


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

natize said:


> If lighting was an issue wouldn't it have went into flower a long time ago when it matured and started to show the pistils indicating it's a female plant.those pistils showed around the end of april
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



No.  What has happened to you is very common when plants are put outdoors in early spring.  The daylight hours are simply not enough to sustain vegetative growth and the plant goes into flowering.  The plant will not continue to flower.  As the days get longer, the flowering will stop and the plant will go back to revegging.  This happens more often with Indica strains which flower earlier.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2017)

Listen to that lady^^^^^ trust me.


----------



## natize (Jun 8, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No.  What has happened to you is very common when plants are put outdoors in early spring.  The daylight hours are simply not enough to sustain vegetative growth and the plant goes into flowering.  The plant will not continue to flower.  As the days get longer, the flowering will stop and the plant will go back to revegging.  This happens more often with Indica strains which flower earlier.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2017)

The upside of re vedging is everywhere there was a calix (with the hair growing out) you will get a branch as it stretches growing. I have gotten good yields off of re vedged plants. They are a little bushier and look funny with single leaves growing out, but it happens when going in to outdoors. 

Like Goddess says stay with the vedging mutes. She (the plant) will make you proud in the end....and oh yeah, don't pick off the flower it will take longer to recover than to just let it stretch and grow out. You will see, this MJ stuff is amazing. You got over six weeks or so till you should see flowers. More than enough time to re vedge and grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, you need to keep a fair amount of flowers on because that is where the reveg takes place.


----------



## natize (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey all here's a lil update since I been gone a while.havent had any pro lens with my grow as a matter of fact I added two new girls super skunk and blue cheese which are doing great along with the rest.but my big bud has yet to re veg and lose or stretch out of all it's buds. As a matter of fact they look like they are getting more except for the two main tops.but all lower branches have buds here's a few pix of my girls. As for the budding plant I don't know if I should start giving her flower nutes or keep with the veg nutes until all my plants start to flower.any advice?I'll upload pix in a min.oh and does anyone know when plants start to flower in Cali  (stockton)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jul 13, 2017)

First pics are of big bud that was flowering a few months back the buds never really went away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2017)

No, the buds do not go away.  Plants are looking good.  You might want to check your plants well though.  The third pic looks like it could be a male.


----------



## natize (Jul 14, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, the buds do not go away.  Plants are looking good.  You might want to check your plants well though.  The third pic looks like it could be a male.


No it's the swollen calyx. I thought so too but then remembered I bought fem seeds and then I started to look closer but it's swollen calyx.if u zoom in a lil. Bit u can see red pistils.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2017)

Buying fem seeds does not necessarily guarantee all female.  After closer examination, I still believe it is male or a hermie.


----------



## natize (Jul 21, 2017)

So your saying the pollen sacks should have white and red hairs coming out of them?cause my understanding is that calyx do this correct?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's better pix red hairs coming out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

